# #8 The Deadly Leaf



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Guys,

i finished a Zebrano Slingshot some time ago.
Took some Pictures today but already after sunset so they are a bit noisy...the Days are so short now...i can´t wait for spring to begin already...i like the colors of the wood in atunm and all, but that cold, windy and rainy weather together with a short timespan of daylight is not really mine









In contrast to the heavy and dense Brass-Purple Heart one i made lately i wanted to create something much slimmer and lighter.
Did some cutouts of Zebrano. To make it not too boring i sawed the cutouts in a certain angle to the grain and sawed them into pieces again. Then i rearanged them to create a nice pattern.

To keep it light i went for a slim shape and used aluminum for the core. Even though it ways less then half compared to a Purple Heart-Brass Slingshot it is solid and strong enough to deal with the most heavy Bands.

The arrangement of the pieces created a Diamond-square-like Pattern on the frontside and on the backside of the handle you can find the reason why i gave it the name " _The Deadly-Leaf_ ".

Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

VERYNice work, love the book match it adds ZING to the design!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great, I love you how you got the grain to look.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am in love with that one... she's beautiful!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow !! 
Your work gets better and better !!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, straight up beautiful!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

stunning,don,t know what else to say.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the design as well.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing work!!! Very clever and artistic way to match the wood grain patterns!!
It's simply awesome








Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Der Meister!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL









Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

YES!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

My hate is out of jealousy.









LGD


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! Just when I think I'm getting the hang of this game, someone posts another mindblower. Amazing.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Loving the book matching. very nice!!!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Como decimos por mi pueblo cuando alguien está o hizo algo superlativo...

"Ta estás haciendo afuera de la bacinica"

Superlative!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dude, your work never ceases to amaze me! Congrats on making another fine a$$ slingshot!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

This has pure magic in it. Drop dead gorgeous.

Wouldn't look out of place in Lord of The Rings either. Elfen Magie.

Can I ask what kind of epoxy did you use for the laminations?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, you are amazing









Sure rosco, i always use UHU Endfest 300. Up to 300kg per cm² when heated. To not harm the wood i always keep it around 50 - 70° Celcius tho.
That Stuff is quite expensive, but it never let me down...i bet that is the reason why i always wanted to try something new, but find myself ordering another Bottle when i run out of it.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It seems like you really enjoy that particular design









Great stuff Antraxx, It's always enjoyable viewing your work.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanx for that. I've been considering a laminate build, but have been unsure and suspicious of some epoxies.

My wife just had a look at it and she swooned. Fabulous work!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
H_E_L_L, you do not do many of them but any of them







is a precious








I do not like zebrano in one big piece (like knife handle, or box) but here it really looks great








Keep up the good work dude








Cheers
Rafal


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hells bells Ant! She's a beaut!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Just **** fine work...beautiful


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy....looks awesome !! I like the play with the texture, two thumbs


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

rosco said:


> Thanx for that. I've been considering a laminate build, but have been unsure and suspicious of some epoxies.


I know that feeling. But that UHU-Stuff never came apart until now. It feels really solid.
We used it at work once to glue plywood together and wanted to seperate the board a day later. The layers of the multiplex came apart, but not the glued surfaces


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful work !


----------



## eunseong (Dec 13, 2013)

this is slingshot is so nice

i really want to get this!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Antraxx,

Did you put black dye in your epoxy?

Darren


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent as is the custom! another fantastic one!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks again Guys, this brings up Memories hehe 

But she still gets shot from time to time tho 



Mister Magpie said:


> Antraxx,
> 
> Did you put black dye in your epoxy?
> 
> Darren


Hi Garren,

i do that sometimes, when i do inlays for example.

But not on this one afair.

Cheers


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! :bowdown:


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! Another piece of slingshot art.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's exceptional. Really nice work.


----------

